# Riu detention



## anzohaze (Aug 10, 2015)

How long does your account stay retarded when you in detention w riu for offensive behavior for talking shit to ub.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 10, 2015)

Till UB lifts it


----------



## anzohaze (Aug 10, 2015)

Yea I figured his cousin or himself crying like a bitch cause he had hurtfeelioma


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 10, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> How long does your account stay retarded when you in detention w riu for offensive behavior for talking shit to ub.


whats the detention like? How can I tell that I havent been on detention the whole time?


----------



## anzohaze (Aug 10, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> whats the detention like? How can I tell that I havent been on detention the whole time?


 My riu is so freaking slow it's stupid it took 5 minutes to load this page


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 10, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> My riu is so freaking slow it's stupid it took 5 minutes to load this page


Lol, wow they can do that? That must suck.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 10, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> My riu is so freaking slow it's stupid it took 5 minutes to load this page


Comcast is detention?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 10, 2015)

Damn bro that's sucks. I've never been on restriction, but it's only cause I've jerked off every mod with my feet at least once.


for some reason they all like footsie's...


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 10, 2015)

They got you now bro. Best thing you can do is completely change yer appearance- shave your head, get glasses, wear a dress, put on a super gay shade of lipstick, something to throw em off your trail.

Go get like 20 cans of chef boyardee overstuffed beef ravioli, take your pants off, and rub it all over your cock and balls.

Then hide for about 48 hours. No internet, no leaving the house, no phone, no tv, no bowling.

After 48 hours get back on this thread as a sock puppet and watch your back.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 10, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> They got you now bro. Best thing you can do is completely change yer appearance- shave your head, get glasses, wear a dress, put on a super gay shade of lipstick, something to throw em off your trail.
> 
> Go get like 20 cans of chef boyardee overstuffed beef ravioli, take your pants off, and rub it all over your cock and balls.
> 
> ...


Does it have to be Chef Boyardee? I have a batch of homemade


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 10, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Does it have to be Chef Boyardee? I have a batch of homemade


Yep, it has to be the chef. They'll find him otherwise.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 10, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Yep, it has to be the chef. They'll find him otherwise.


Will beefaroni work?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2015)

nom nom nom

troll food

nom nom


----------



## neosapien (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 10, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Will beefaroni work?


Yea, it's fine. Just no spaghetti and meatballs, that's fucked.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 10, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> You must have said some shit man I called him a nagger lover and didn't even get a warning.. You know people whom nag
> 
> View attachment 3476793


Lol good usage of whom


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 10, 2015)

neosapien said:


>


UB's CRACKIN SKULLS!


----------



## anzohaze (Aug 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> nom nom nom
> 
> troll food
> 
> nom nom


Wow not 1 single like your so cool. You can lift your retarded ban for me name calling you or.tell your cousin to. You can trash everyone no problems and I say the word fuck and get detention or retarded riu use... your pathetic and sad you get free range you deserved to be punched in the dick. Better go cry some more to get me banned this time


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 11, 2015)

hmmm i got into an argument i suppose with ub once, maybe couple weeks ago. i suspected my shit was messed with for..... less than a day..i assumed it was his last resort


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 11, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Damn bro that's sucks. I've never been on restriction, but it's only cause I've jerked off every mod with my feet at least once.
> 
> 
> for some reason they all like footsie's...


So THAT'S the secret! Gotta take notes, man!


----------



## cc2012 (Aug 11, 2015)

It's done to peeps that make Bucktard Cry.. When he can't take no more.. He goes off crying to Admin.. Poor Me, poor me, Pour me another.. ..


----------



## chuck estevez (Aug 11, 2015)

I have been on restriction for the past few days, they also can just lock you out of a thread, when you go to post and it gives you a error like you need 1000 letter to post or some stupid shit. Mine came from bullying some retards, I tried to create a sockpuppet, but they caught on real quick, probably my fault for not keeping quite,lol

if you log out, you can surf at regular speed, just can't post


----------



## cc2012 (Aug 11, 2015)

“Dinner was a riot, but the food was bland, so I doused it with pepper spray. The chef wanted to protest, but he didn’t, because I had the pepper spray.”


----------



## anzohaze (Aug 11, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> It's done to peeps that make Bucktard Cry.. When he can't take no more.. He goes off crying to Admin.. Poor Me, poor me, Pour me another.. ..


Buckys cousin I believe is rollie. As they defend/ carry each other so crying doesn't help. It could also be his brother ,uncle his JAP his gay friend anythung. Bucky doesn't get in trouble as to why he shit talks so much if not we would have already been banned for the shit he spews


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 11, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> Wow not 1 single like your so cool. You can lift your retarded ban for me name calling you or.tell your cousin to. You can trash everyone no problems and I say the word fuck and get detention or retarded riu use... your pathetic and sad you get free range you deserved to be punched in the dick. Better go cry some more to get me banned this time


nom nom nom

troll food

nom nom


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 11, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> Buckys cousin I believe is rollie. As they defend/ carry each other so crying doesn't help. It could also be his brother ,uncle his JAP his gay friend anythung. Bucky doesn't get in trouble as to why he shit talks so much if not we would have already been banned for the shit he spews


nom nom nom

troll food

nom nom


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 11, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> I have been on restriction for the past few days, they also can just lock you out of a thread, when you go to post and it gives you a error like you need 1000 letter to post or some stupid shit. Mine came from bullying some retards, I tried to create a sockpuppet, but they caught on real quick, probably my fault for not keeping quite,lol
> 
> if you log out, you can surf at regular speed, just can't post


isn't a sockpuppet when you jerk off so much into the same sock that it can stand upright on it's own??


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 11, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> isn't a sockpuppet when you jerk off so much into the same sock that it can stand upright on it's own??


no.


----------



## chuck estevez (Aug 11, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> isn't a sockpuppet when you jerk off so much into the same sock that it can stand upright on it's own??


----------



## leftyguitar (Aug 11, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Comcast is detention?


I have comcast. I fucking hate those greedy assholes.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2015)

leftyguitar said:


> I have comcast. I fucking hate those greedy assholes.


Cut the cord. Get your life back..Netflix is cool, won't be a lifestyle.


----------



## leftyguitar (Aug 11, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Cut the cord. Get your life back..Netflix is cool, won't be a lifestyle.


I have Netflix also. As much as I hate comcast, I can't imagine not having it.


----------



## anzohaze (Aug 12, 2015)

Direct TV is nice... I am ready to loose it all and do other things like go out work outside inside etc. My TV well next time you see me will be on the TV show my 600lb life (not reallyl) but yes I try to watch a show only once I lay in bed


leftyguitar said:


> I have Netflix also. As much as I hate comcast, I can't imagine not having it.


----------

